# Milestone...



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

About a year a half ago I pulled the engine out again to go through it for the third time.

I sure hope that old saying about the third time being the charm holds true.

Sounds decent

Bear


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Congrats Bear yep three is the charm!
a job so well done!😅
So Should We send over the washer crew?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's going to be a job, getting it cleaned and ready for Autorama this month. It's covered in concrete dust from a year or so back when I had some work done on the shop entrances to try to improve drainage.
Won't be working on that for a few days though...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Maybe we here could start a gofund me account to buy a car cover for Bear 🤣


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

BearGFR said:


> It's going to be a job, getting it cleaned and ready for Autorama this month. It's covered in concrete dust from a year or so back when I had some work done on the shop entrances to try to improve drainage.
> Won't be working on that for a few days though...
> View attachment 150715


Nice pool and set up, maybe you could host the gathering of the forum


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure --- once it warms up


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

BearGFR said:


> About a year a half ago I pulled the engine out again to go through it for the third time.
> 
> I sure hope that old saying about the third time being the charm holds true.
> 
> ...


Sounds great, got the “tiger button “ working good !


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> About a year a half ago I pulled the engine out again to go through it for the third time.
> 
> I sure hope that old saying about the third time being the charm holds true.
> 
> ...



sounds awesome, especially with the secret under dash treatment!


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds good Bear.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

BearGFR said:


> Sure --- once it warms up


Be careful, me and my crew are close enough that we might really show up!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)




----------

